# Can you place embroidery on top of a screen print???



## John Wayne (Apr 13, 2010)

Recently I've came up with a few design ideas that would look great with some embroidery, but I'm not sure if placing embroidery over screen print is a good idea. Does anyone know if the embroidery or print would be damaged in this case?


----------



## OnTheSand (Nov 25, 2008)

i works fine i've had screen print/transfer/as well as embossed garmerts accented with embrodery as well as rhinestones or even hand painted embellishment it all layers well on each other 

don't forget screen printed designs are just ink placed on top of fabric which is a flexible substrate you can stich thru it with ut and problems 
puff inks may be a little problem but i can can worked around at a slower speed.


----------



## John Wayne (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. I feel much better knowing that I don't have to scrap my designs.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it would only work with waterbased screen printing...


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

works fine. I've done many prints in the past with embroidery running over a plastisol print. The only issue i ran into was when embroidering over a thick white print on a black shirt, every where the needle pierced the print you had minor cracking and marks from the... err needle eye loop thing.. the foot? i forget what it's called, been several years since i touched embroidery 
the trick with embroidering over a print is to minimize the ink deposit. water base works great but plastisol works just as well as long as you don't need a thick print. most people want soft hand now so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would just be careful not to stretch the fabric when hooping to avoid cracking.


----------



## allstar28 (Feb 28, 2019)

How about screening over embroidering, I have a customer that wants me to put a digital media print over embroidered names on scrubs. The garment are dry cleaned nightly. I do not know what substrate to use for the print job. any info would help.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

You may want to double check, but I don't think you can dry clean a digital transfer and it last. I know you can't dry clean plastisol for sure.


----------



## allstar28 (Feb 28, 2019)

she showed me one, I still don't know what was used.


----------

